# Cuantos Watts entrega mi transmisor de FM



## macariof (Sep 29, 2012)

hola amigos expertos en la radio frecuencia acabo de terminar mi transmisor de fm tiene el transistor rd15hvf1 que segun su data dice que es de 15wats
pero quiero saber en verdad cuanto esta sacando el transmisor...... con un carga de 20resistencias de1k y un diodo me da un voltage de 27 a 45 voltios, ajustandole el voltage en el gate del transistor.  como seria el calculo para sacar potencia


----------



## lsedr (Sep 29, 2012)

macariof dijo:


> hola amigos expertos en la radio frecuencia acabo de terminar mi transmisor de fm tiene el transistor rd15hvf1 que segun su data dice que es de 15wats
> pero quiero saber en verdad cuanto esta sacando el transmisor...... con un carga de 20resistencias de1k y un diodo me da un voltage de 27 a 45 voltios, ajustandole el voltage en el gate del transistor.  como seria el calculo para sacar potenciahttp://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...3x403/643921_244841312304666_1703690634_n.jpg



Bueno, cuando construyo amplificadores para frecuencias de radioaficionados entre 1.8 y 30 mhz, uso este método:

si obtienes por ejemplo 11 voltios, sería así:

(11 x 2) ^2 / 50 

lo que sería entonces (22)^2 / 50 = 484 / 50 = 9.68 watts

el valor 50 es la constante de 50 Ohm

saludos c


----------



## miguelus (Sep 29, 2012)

Buenas noches macariof
¿Estás seguro de tus medidas?..
27V = 14,6W
45V = 40,5W.

Potencia = V^2 / 50Ω

Sal U2


----------



## franc0 (Sep 29, 2012)

macariof dijo:


> hola amigos expertos en la radio frecuencia acabo de terminar mi transmisor de fm tiene el transistor rd15hvf1 que segun su data dice que es de 15wats
> pero quiero saber en verdad cuanto esta sacando el transmisor...... con un carga de 20resistencias de1k y un diodo me da un voltage de 27 a 45 voltios, ajustandole el voltage en el gate del transistor.  como seria el calculo para sacar potenciahttp://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...3x403/643921_244841312304666_1703690634_n.jpg



compañero te agradeseria ai pudieras pasar el diagrama y la placa del ese maravilloso transmisor


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola Macariof, por lo que estoy viendo, hay diferentes opciones para asa clase de medidor de potencia. El que armé hace unos años y creo no me mintió en resultados fue este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm .. Incluso creo que lo voy a volver a utilizar porque se me murió el vatímetro.

Como ves, la forma de pasar esa tensión obtenida a watts, es siempre la misma.

Me sumo al pedido de Franc0 porque yo también estoy renegando con lo mismo.


----------



## macariof (Oct 7, 2012)

Watts = ( V * V )  / 50         ( 45 * 45 )  / 50    seria 40.5 watts .. esos circuitos de pablin no sirven no creo que un rd15 saque 40 watts de potencia...
el transmisor esta echo con un transmisor de carro y esta aplificado con un transistor 9018 y un 2n2222 logro sacarle 7 voltios con la carga de 50homs y luego lo amplifico con un rd15.
voy a buscar los circuitos y lo estare posteando.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 7, 2012)

tenes puesta una carga fantasma a la salida del transmisor verdad? omitir esta o que esté defectuosa es la única razón que se me ocurre para que obtengas una lectura tan rara.


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Armate una zonda de rf y con un tester digital una carguita fantasma y los calculos que te dieron mas arriba vas a estar muy aproximado de la potencia real, acordate que estas en VHF asi que el diodo debe ser scochy o como se escriba.
Pd el circuito de pablin funciona.


----------



## macariof (Oct 8, 2012)

hola amigos creo que ya enconre la formula correcta para sacar potencia 

P(Watts) = (voltage medido+0,4)^2 /  (2 * R (carga)) = V^2 / (2*50) = V^2/100

adjunto un archivo del circuito de la carga y la punta de rf


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 8, 2012)

(voltage medido+0,4) <<- el +.4 tenes que poner la caida de voltaje del diodo, .3 .4 si son rapidos o de germanio, .7 si son de silicio, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 8, 2012)

y ya que estamos... no olvides compartir info sobre tu transmisor... creo que somos varios los que todavía no le pudimos sacar ni 10mW a estos bichos...


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Abr 22, 2013)

hola quería comentarles algunas de la experiencias que estoy teniendo con estos watimetros despes de varias y reiteradas pruebas llegue a uno que realmente me resulta bastante fiable.
como ven es casi igual al de pablin a diferencia que tiene un diodo de germanio 1N60 y toma la rf en la mitad de la carga. 
La formula que uso es la siguiente: ( (V x 1.414)+0.2) al cuadrado / R 
Ahora bien como medir usando otra carga??? jjeeje 
ya les digo estoy midiendo justo ahora 

es facil  si lo ponen sobre toda la carga la formula es :

(V+0.2) al cuadrado / 100= watts

si sobre 100 no 50 

PD: si ponen dos diodos en serie pueden medir hasta 100V (100w) y con tres 150v (+220W!!)

la mayor diferencia entre la medición entre media carga y carga completa fue solamente de medio watt. Nota a medida que sube la potencia la diferencia entre ambas mediciones disminuye 
Aleluya ! ! ! ! con unos pocos centavos podemos medir la salida del los amplis !

si se las ingenian un poco podrían armarse con unas resistencias , potes y un vumetro un wattimetro bastante bueno sin necesidad de calibrarlo en comparación con uno de MARCA.
Aunque si tienen uno a mano josha.

Espero que les sirva.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola a todos les dejo el siguiente link espero sea de utilidad http://lu3xae.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/el-watimetro.html saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 29, 2013)

Aca les paso un enlace, que espero sea de utilidad : http://www.cqham.ru/vom.htm
saludos


----------



## macariof (May 8, 2013)

a partir de los 60w el diodito 1n4148 explota. alguien tiene la solución para eso


----------



## elgriego (May 8, 2013)

macariof dijo:


> a partir de los 60w el diodito 1n4148 explota. alguien tiene la solución para eso



Hola MacariofSere curioso ,como lo estas acoplando?,podes subir el diagrama que estas utilizando.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (May 9, 2013)

macariof dijo:


> a partir de los 60w el diodito 1n4148 explota. alguien tiene la solución para eso


 Si, coloca en serie dos o mas diodos, de esa forma soportan mas tensión.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## gsmdirectplus (Sep 12, 2013)

hola amigos yo logre sacarle un vatio a un pll de esos de carro,y he llegado  a 5 y 10w con cable rg 58 8 metros de largo y una fuente de 13v a 5 amperios aqui les dejo un video de el de 1,luego subo el diagrama...

hola saludos a todos los de este tema,cuentanme como les ha ido con la amplificacion del estos bichos pll de autos como soy nuevo aca y no he escrito mucho,no pude subir los links,proximamente los tendran,cual quier duda me avisan...


----------



## aure (Dic 25, 2013)

Hola macariof.

porque no pones el esquema con el rd15 te lo han pedido algunos compañeros y a mi tambien me gustaria verlo.

no quieres compartir??, solo preguntar??.

no me parece bien, e visto ya a varios usuarios que hacen esto.

me biene a la mente un comentario que me gusto de un moderador del foro, que dijo en un caso parecido algo asi:

como lo va a publicar, y se lo copiamos¡¡ ....siento decirtelo pero es la verdad, si hiciesemos todos lo mismo que seria esto.

Saludos  y feliz Navidad

Aure


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 30, 2013)

seria bueno ver el esquema del circuito, soy otro que se agrega a la lista de los que pidieron ver el circuito! tengo algunos de esos bichitos RD15


----------



## aure (Dic 30, 2013)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> seria bueno ver el esquema del circuito, soy otro que se agrega a la lista de los que pidieron ver el circuito! tengo algunos de esos bichitos RD15



Hola leonkennedy.......creo que te vas a quedar con las ganas(ojala me equivoque), tendras que apañarte con el tema iniciado por chevitron y lo que hay por la red.

Yo tengo pedido el material y voy a experimentar el RD15 segun lo que a puesto chevitron y lo que hay por la red.

Cuando tenga resultados, los publicare con todos los detalles.

Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 31, 2013)

asi es! aunque encontre otro circuito con el RD15, pero yo si lo publicare en breve, creo que si funciona!!1


----------



## aure (Dic 31, 2013)

Leonkenedy...cual esquema has escogido tu

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 31, 2013)

esos rd, no se suponen que son algo más o menos estandar? o sea... dependiendo de la potencia final pretendia (y de la de antrada disponible, y la tensión y corriente disponible, claro) solo habrá que elegir el transistor sin modificar nada más en el circuito? creo que estan pesnados así... quien tenga más experiencia que me corrija.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 2, 2014)

este diagrama es de los transmisores chinitos! de esos que se compran en interner, los componentes se pueden comprar en linea!! intentare armarlos desde la etapa amplificadora del oscilador, viene con pasa bajos incluido.
voy a modificar algunas cositas en el, y subire fotos cuando lo haga!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales! , esse proyecto arriba puede sener enpleado seguramiente para amplificar sinais providos en transmissores de FM banda ancha para coche (toca MP3 ).
Los transistores Chinos pueden sener canbiados en orden por : BF494 , BFR91, BFR96S. Los capacitores de 37pF pueden sener hechos con un paralelo de 10pF + 27pF. Bueno como la bobina de Dreno del RD15 no tiene datos de como armar, la salida es experimentar un pequeño arco, o quizaz solo una espira de hilo de cubre 18 AWG , donde la altura de lo arco o lo diametro de la espira deve sener experimentado para una major salida de RF.
Lo extremo de lo choque "L4" (PWER_DA) deve sener conectado ao centro de un potenciometro de 1Kohms, un extremo a tierra e lo otro extremo a +5voltios de preferencia bien regulados.
El potenciometro ayusta la salida final del amplificador 
Analizando con mucho cariño lo disenho de lo filtro pasa bajo, creo que C39 ( 68pF) y C48 (27pF) estan  canbiados o mejor lo correcto es : C39 deve sener 27pF y C48 deve sener 68pF, esse mismo problema vale para la "dupla" C49 y C36 que deven sener canbiados entre si. 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 2, 2014)

pues algo asi colega!!! encontre una fotografia del transmisor y esa bobina es un pequeño arco impreso en la placa, y si, se pueden amplificar los bichitos de automoviles, solo que casi imposible conseguir uno bueno, son de muy mala calidad muchos de esos, pero por ahi hay algunos que ya serviran


----------

